# Is there a 29er DJ,Park,urban bike?



## big ro (Jun 29, 2007)

Is there a 29er bike SS that will take dirt jumps & skate parks.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

read this thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=311869


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

there is no 29er that will ever be able to handle urban/dj/park. and there never will be.


----------



## big ro (Jun 29, 2007)

*I jumped a 29" Cobia and it was alot of fun.*

I was at the BMX park and was jumping my friends 29" Cobia and I had a great time, it only derailed once.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> there is no 29er that will ever be able to handle urban/dj/park. and there never will be.


I'm pretty sure they said that about 26" bikes too...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

big ro said:


> I was at the BMX park and was jumping my friends 29" Cobia and I had a great time, it only derailed once.


That's just because his drivetrain was well maintained. A 29'' bike is meant for trail riding, any hard abuse will over time crack, bend or even cleanly break the bike in half.

29'' wheels are also meant to trail riding, which would mean one botched landing, one failed 180 could result in buckled wheels.(And I don't mean a small "out of true" spot, I mean a total f-ckin taco)

29er aren't meant to tackle a skatepark. They are too big, less maneuverable that their smaller wheel comrades, don't have the geometry for it.

Using the right tool for the job is where it's at. I suggest going down one or more wheelsizes.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think that given enough interest, abuse worthy 29ers might exist one day. If you think about it, 26" wheels started out for trail riding too. It's only as of late that we've seen real progression.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think that given enough interest, abuse worthy 29ers might exist one day. If you think about it, 26" wheels started out for trail riding too. It's only as of late that we've seen real progression.


True, but I sometimes think luggin my 26er in the tight skateparks is a pain sometimes, I can't imagine having an even bigger bike.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think that given enough interest, abuse worthy 29ers might exist one day. If you think about it, 26" wheels started out for trail riding too. It's only as of late that we've seen real progression.


I agree a bit, but at some time you gotta hit a point of no return. I mean, you can only go so small and so big, and 29" is pushing the limit.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> there is no 29er that will ever be able to handle urban/dj/park. and there never will be.


One word

WOLFHOUND


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> One word
> 
> WOLFHOUND


one word.

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> one word.
> 
> LOLOLOLOL


 Why you make such ignorant comments wile at the same time sounding so uninformed is totally beyond me .

Wolfhound bikes are bad ass!

Pic of Izzac on his 29er Wolfhound ! He frequently rides his at the Ashland and Talent parks !









Looks like a bad ass urban bike to me !









The sexxiest stasy in the biz and look room for pegs :thumbup: 









Oh here's one of Fred's 26" also


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks like it could accually work. I couldn't fit on one though, but for someone big that would be cool.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

To each his own , wile not being what I would choose to ride at a skate-park , or even what 99.98% of us would consider for jumping or street , don't underestimate that somewhere out there in this great big wide world of ours there could be someone who wants 29er jumping bike , this might explain why there are sooooo many different model bikes and different types of bicycles made these days .
If you really think about it you can find a high end bike for any nitch , yes including 29in jumping or urban frames if that's what you want .

So never under estimate what someone might want or what could be possible you just never really know . This is a good way to look at allot of things helps keep an open mind :skep:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

those chain a seat stays are tooth picks. it looks like you can only put pegs on one side and i dont see mounts for rim brakes. btw the main problem i have withe 29ers is that the wheels are way easier to taco and that youd have to be 8 feet tall to handle one.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> youd have to be 8 feet tall to handle one.


So you're saying tall guys shouldn't don't get to have fun? 

Honestly, I think we'll *eventually* see 29" DJ frames/bikes. But it's purely a niche market. As ideal as the whole "natural progression 24>26>29" argument sounds, you have to assume the point of diminishing return. 29"ers probably don't boost, table, or tailwhip very well -- that's almost undeniable. That's not saying you CAN'T do it, it's probably just not very efficient. So if I'm the average-Joe dirtjumper, I want a bike that fits me well and in my particular case (along with nearly ALL the other DJers), something with 26"s works. But 29"? You're crossing the fine line between cool/ok/fine/whatever and "that's just TOO big."

Again, not saying it'll never happen because clearly it has (and Wolfhound makes some sick-looking bikes I must admit), but the demand will forever be low because simply put: there aren't enough tall (i hate to use the term clydesdale) dudes that wanna dirt jump.

(..if that makes any sorta sense)


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

*I want to put 24" wheels on my 29er*

So recently, someone stole my urban commuter bike. I've replaced it with a large Zion 737EBB 29er. While it's a nice bike with a 29" wheelset, I'll use it primarily for urban and jumping. I can't even manual this thing and I'm thinking that it would be a heck of a lot easier if I had smaller wheels on it. Would it totally screw up the bike if I were to shoehorn some 24" wheels onto it? The frame's really great and I'd like to keep it. The geometry is real good.


----------

